# Newbie visiting New Smyrna Beach



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm going to be in New Smyrna Beach the last week of September. I grew up freshwater fishing in NE Georgia, and the only saltwater fishing I've ever done was a half-day party boat trip last year out of Ponce Inlet (didn't catch much but I had a great time, want to do it again if I can). This year I want to try my hand at surf and pier fishing. I've been reading this forum thoroughly and trying to absorb all the info about gear, bait, rigs, tactics...and as with most things, answers just lead to more questions. 

When my former father-in-law, an avid salmon and muskie angler from Up North, passed away a few years ago the family (knowing I was also into fishing) gave me some of his gear: a small assortment of rods (no reels) and some tackle boxes full of of muskie spoons, jigs, spinners, and so on. Almost all of it is completely unsuited for the kind of fishing I'm used to, but I wonder if it is usable in saltwater. The largest of the rods is a South Bend 8'3" "Black Beauty" steelhead/salmon rod, medium-action graphite composite rod rated for 8-20 lb line and lures 3/8 to 1 1/2 ounces. Based on what I've read so far it sounds like this rod, matched with an appropriate reel, line\rig and bait, might be OK for a pompano setup? I know I probably need something a little larger for general surf fishing or rougher conditions, but what about pier fishing? And, will those spoons be of any use in surf\saltwater?

For that matter, is late September even a good time to fish for pompano where I will be? Or should I be focusing on the mullet run and whatever action that might be bringing with it?


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

Surf Fish NSB every week. Also, am converted muskie fisherman from the north.
Can tell you to leave that musky tackle home. For the surf, medium spinning tackle is best. Bring the longest rods possible. Will let others suggest what to use at the piers.
We use 12' Penn rods with spinning reels and 20# Power Pro line. 3 hooks dropper rigs, purchased or hand made with 2-5 oz. wts. (depending on surf) and baited with fresh cut shrimp or cut pieces of frozen clam work best for us. You will catch whiting, pompano, bluefish and possibly some redfish, sheephead and black drum. Also you will find catfish, small sharks, ladyfish and other assorted non preferred fish.
We generally fish in Canaveral Nat'l Seashore park, just south of NSB. You will also find good spots to fish in NSB or up by the jetty. The time you mentioned - late Sept. is great as that starts the fall mullet run with lots of fish following. You might even see a tarpon rolling in the surf!
Hope this helps and good luck. 
glp


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I got the impression from reading around the web that the steelhead rod might work OK for finding pompano close in, using a 1 1/2-2 oz dropper rig and 12lb line, but I will definitely be purchasing a 10-12' combo as well. Just have to find the right match for my budget. Thanks again!


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

walmart carries the 12 ugly stick! and for the price, I think around 60.00. it works great on the 2-4 oz weights. use the sputnik style weights in the surf. also wm has the 2-3 drop pomp rigs get them there much cheaper then the bait shops.


----------



## rhys42 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I wound up getting a 12' Whuppin' Stick and Okuma ABF65 reel combo from Cabela's, and I got an ABF50 to go with the 9' rod for casting in the breakers. Going to start canvassing the local stores for line, sinkers and hooks soon. Looking forward to this trip.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

mjg3 said:


> walmart carries the 12 ugly stick! and for the price, I think around 60.00. it works great on the 2-4 oz weights. use the sputnik style weights in the surf. also wm has the 2-3 drop pomp rigs get them there much cheaper then the bait shops.


Shame on you!
With the latest revelations that those Ba$#ards at Walmart are giving money to the people that are trying to close our beaches for fishing, and you are still telling someone to support them instead of your local tackle shops is unbelievable!!! 
How could you in good conscious try to steer someone away from a local shop to WalMart???
That is a corporation that has done more to erode the manufacturing base of this country than any one entity in the world in the last 50 years.
If you want to shop there and support what they have done to this country that is your choice. 
To tell someone else to go there at the expense of your local tackle shops is a staggering thing for a fisherman to do.


----------



## skinnyhoops (Jun 10, 2011)

holy **** calm down. the guy was just offering advice to save the other person some money. God forbid he suggests walmart. Do you really think your actually motivating him to steer away from WM? Get real. If you have a personal agenda against walmart then by all means don't shop there. But stop spreading your anti-corporation BS like it's going to make a damn difference. Do you realize how many ppl shop there...
FYI, I buy alot of stuff from WM, including fishing tackle. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

tjb,

You can blame Wally World all you want but the truth is our government "has done more to erode the manufacturing base of this country than any one entity in the world in the last 50 years."

Oh, and they like to create a little class envy as well.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK, so maybe I over reacted, and for that I am sorry. But I do not think I am wrong.
Maybe I look towards the plight of the little guy, and see what that has done to our economy more deeply than some... 
If you take the time, and really look into what WM has done over the last several decades, literally forcing manufacurers to take their production overseas just to be able to do business in Betonville AR, it is horrible.
Add in their policies of not paying living wages, denying people benefits, blah de freaking blah... 
And now the revelations that they are contributing to groups that are trying to take away fishing areas from people like you and me that post on this site... Well I just don't get it. 
It is the shrugging off of this kind of stuff that is just letting these blackhearts do whatever they want, with no one stopping for just a second to say "Hey, Wait a Minute! WTF???"
And yes, the "government" is as responsible for this kind of thing as anyone, but it is the "government" that let the oil companies in the Gulf run amok, and encouraged the coal companies in Appalachia to blow off the tops of all the mountains, and... well, I guess I might as well be shouting into the gales of Irene on this one.
Just make sure that the next time you walk into WalMart and the guy standing at the front door saying hello as you walk in is the fellow that lost his job at the local B&T, or God forbid is the fellow that owned that local B&T that closed, you look him straight in the eye. 
A buck here, and a buck there, that you saved at WalMart cost that fellow a living wage, or a business that he (and probably his father too) worked for his entire life.
And as to "* But stop spreading your anti-corporation BS like it's going to make a damn difference. Do you realize how many ppl shop there...*"
That is exactly what they are counting on. 
People not believing that even the smallest decisions can make a difference. 
You make your choices, I'll make mine... It is a free country. 
I just happen to not want to live in one where I only have one place that I can buy hooks and sinkers, and those people are giving my money to people who want to take away my fishing spots. 
You make your choices, I'll make mine...


----------

